# Se acuerdan de los "Folders" usados para superbajo



## mda1961 (May 22, 2007)

Como va gente?, saludos a todos, soy nuevo en esto, me dedico a computadoras, redes, servers, etc., pero en mis ratos libres estoy juntando audio de los 70/80/07, les cuento que tengo en mi pc una sound blaster audigy de 24 bits, conectada a un amplificador Sansei 880A de 50+50 watts RMS, un Sansei SA8000 de la misma potencia y una etapa Altech de 75+75 watts RMS, como reproductores dos Sansei SS500 de 4 vias 5 reproductores, dos Sansei SS800 de 4 vias 5 reproductores (los de la rejilla arriba), dos LEEA originales de dos vias con una bocina tweatter que es un sueño, y dos Elite de Ranser de 15" el woffer de 7 vias 7 reproductores..., quería armar un folder, eran los que se tiraban en el piso y el woffer iba al reves en el medio del mueble y tenia salida a ambos lados de sonido superbajo, pero no tengo ninguna medida ni como van puestas las maderas adentro para que salga la onda sonora, si alguien sabe algo por favor me avisan, desde ya gracias y espectacular la página.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola, yo conozco unos como FOLDEN, no sé si serán esos pero por la descripción sí.
Fijate si hay alguno en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/bafles-profesionales-7912/

Saludos


----------



## mda1961 (Jul 19, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu molestia en enviarme este link, en realidad cuando los nombraban a estas cajas de extra bajos le decian folders, muy posible se llamen folden, saludos

Mauricio


----------

